
User Interface Design Lessons - theudude2002
http://www.qoove.com/blog/?p=20
======
joeguilmette
i'm going to go out on a limb and dispute the claim that itunes is the best
music player.

i feel that the design is non-intuitive, convoluted, and places much too much
emphasis on visual appeal rather than functional design.

Qoove, however, looks pretty cool.

